

Understanding bufferbloat - why networks are slow - casca
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=npiG7EBzHOU

======
casca
If you use networks and want to understand why access sometimes feels slow,
you need to understand about bufferbloat.

The longer video is here: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-D-cJNtKwuw>

